# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  What are my rights if the police put me in a lineup?

## هيثم الفقى

In a lineup, several people who look somewhat similar will be shown to victims or witnesses who observed the crime. The police will ask the witnesses if they can identify anyone in the lineup as the person who committed the crime.
If formal charges have been filed against you and the police put you in a lineup, you have a right to have a lawyer present to protect your rights. A lineup is not supposed to be unfairly suggestive--that is, if the victim said her assailant was approximately six feet tall with a red beard, the lineup cannot include five short, clean-shaven, dark-haired men and only one tall, bearded redhead.
Similarly, the police are not permitted to suggest to the victim that a certain person in the lineup is their main suspect--for example, they may not point to one person and ask, "Could that be the man who stole your purse?"
Neither are police permitted to make such a suggestion during photographic identifications, when a witness is asked to pick the suspected or accused criminal from six similar photographs on a card. The suspect does not have a right to have a lawyer present during a photographic identification. The suspect is not present at photo IDs.
When you are in a lineup, the police have the right to ask you to speak if the witnesses feel they can identify you by your voice. The law permits the police to have you speak the words used during the crime. They might ask you to say, for example, "Give me your money."
from

----------


## sleelmsoywofe

I was away for about a week and I come back and find that my favorite show is no only shown a couple of times during the week.  Why?  I love this show  Please put more episodes back on.

----------

